# personnel



## cti (3 Aug 2013)

Hello,

Does any one know why there is "such" demand for Air force personnel. Ie. avs techs, AC OP, aes op, pilots etc. I tried bringing up the question to my recruiter but he waived it off.
I presume it has to do with shortage of personnel or even baby boomer retirement. Although, I would presume this would apply to other trades and positions as well. 
Any Ideas?

Thank you


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Aug 2013)

Any technical trade, especially ones that grant civilian qualifications typically have higher turnover of pers. There is probably 8,000 other reasons that the numbers might be in demand, 8,000 of them probably don't matter to anyone wanting to enroll.


----------

